# Help please generator tripping



## jlprta (Oct 8, 2017)

Hello so I am from Puerto Rico and we have been without power for 20 days almost . I got a ford 4650 w generator and was running perfect until yesterday. It is running using two males in a cord extension going to a wall outlet ( I know it is dangerous but this was a emergency and my only way) So the problem is that since yesterday when I turn the breaker for my generator on it automatically trips and turn off the switch but engine keeps running . I can not explain why it was 19 days taking the load without a problem and now it doesnt want to take the load and automatically trips the switch. I even disconnected every thing in the house including the fridge and still trips. I did moved a little bit without knowing the idle knob on the carbulator so can motor speed be my problem ? or the extension is dead? please help!


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

Try plugging something directly into the generator and see what happens.


----------



## jlprta (Oct 8, 2017)

aandpdan said:


> Try plugging something directly into the generator and see what happens.


thanks for your response. I conected the fridge directly to the generator and it takes the load and keeps running without problem.


----------



## RonJ (Aug 5, 2015)

Our thoughts are with you and all the people who have been devastated by the hurricanes. Glad to see you can run the refrigerator without problem. Don't let this situation get much worse....you could burn your place down. I know it is desperate times, but without your place??? Best wishes, Ron


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Assuming the 4650W has 4000W steady state that's over 30 amps. If you were putting that into a 15Amp outlet, fed with #14 wiring to backfeed the house, it could have melted/shorted the wiring, this would cause the breaker on the genset to trip. If possible, try to obtain extension cords to feed the most critical loads, frig, etc. Our thoughts and prayers go out to you folks.


----------

